# Leonidas G.s.t.p



## Vmate

Hello!

I'm new to the forum, and have to admit I'm not too big on watches, but I collect world war 2 militaria and I came across this Leonidas G.S.T.P which i want to find out more about.

I already found a topic here about the same type of watch, and read up on the markings so Im familiar with GSTP now, I'm just wondering if there is any way to find out more about the watch's history.

*Dial:*



*Military markings on the back:*

Army marking: British broad arrow with G.S.T.P

Army serial number: N 5518



*Markings inside the watch:*

Serial Number: 373738

no markings on the movement



somebody carved: W. J. 15. 4. 50 into the side of the lid as well (I guess the owner)

/the opened pics were taken by the guy i bought it from, i dont have the tools or confidence to open it/

I checked it for 3 days now and it keeps time very well, I only gain a few extra seconds every day. Is there any way to track the history of the watch (which unit, or at least branch received it)? Also if anyone can give any info on these pocket watches and how they ended up in British service I would be grateful


----------



## Delroyb

Hi there. GSTP watches are great, and we're made by loads of manufacturers, leonidas being one. Unfortunately, unless you trawl through every units qm records, you'll never know where a particular one came from. That said, somewhere there is a record of what the letter prefixes mean, I'll see if I can find it. Lovely watch though.


----------



## Will Fly

This is a handy document to have: http://german242.com/books/military_timepiece_markings.pdf

I have a number of military pocket watches (currently selling a US military Waltham 1617 from 1943 on eBay) and they're worth having.


----------



## Vmate

Delroyb said:


> Hi there. GSTP watches are great, and we're made by loads of manufacturers, leonidas being one. Unfortunately, unless you trawl through every units qm records, you'll never know where a particular one came from. That said, somewhere there is a record of what the letter prefixes mean, I'll see if I can find it. Lovely watch though.


 Ah thank you, would be lovely to know just a rough idea what the N stands for 



Will Fly said:


> This is a handy document to have: http://german242.com/books/military_timepiece_markings.pdf
> 
> I have a number of military pocket watches (currently selling a US military Waltham 1617 from 1943 on eBay) and they're worth having.


 Yeah thank you, I have that document myself (comes handy when I come around ww2 era watches)


----------



## andyclient

Will Fly said:


> This is a handy document to have: http://german242.com/books/military_timepiece_markings.pdf


Thanks Will saved that cheers Andy


----------



## DCL

Hello,

A similar question re N 5518.

I have N 5816 and am trying to find the relevance of the prefix letter and where it was issued.

Any hints would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks,

Dave Lawn


----------



## eezy

The prefix letter denotes which manufacturer it is.

My records show that 'N' is Leonidas.

Unless you know the history of the watch from the person it was issued to you have virtually no chance of finding anything further.


----------



## spinynorman

eezy said:


> My records show that 'N' is Leonidas.


 Is there a definitive source for these letters? The discussions I've seen on other forums were all by observation and inconclusive - 'L', 'N' and 'U' being seen on Leonidas watches, for example.


----------



## eezy

spinynorman said:


> Is there a definitive source for these letters? The discussions I've seen on other forums were all by observation and inconclusive - 'L', 'N' and 'U' being seen on Leonidas watches, for example.


 I've seen comments where there has been a different prefix letter to what is actually inside the watch. So whereas 'N' almost certainly started life as a Leonidas it could have gone back for repair and they would fit whatever calibre they had to hand in order to get that watch serviceable and back out.

I think it is a well known fact that parts were swapped about by the army's watch engineers.

Also in the case mentioned above it does not necessarily follow that a watch issued by one unit, remained with that unit. My father transferred several times during WW2 from Royal Warks, Special Forces Commandos, SOE and Phantom where he was attached to 12th Armoured Division. Throughout he kept his Commando kit but his kit could have been issued by any one of those units and been used in another unit.


----------



## eezy

spinynorman said:


> Is there a definitive source for these letters?


 Sorry, I didn't answer your question.

I don't know of a definitive list. I have a list but I think it is what someone has prepared from experience.

To add to my previous, it could even be just the watch back that has been swapped.


----------

